# Need help identifying shoulder flash insignia



## vinceq (18 Feb 2011)

I have a picture of a summer drill uniform.  On the left shoulder only, there is a embroidered gold cross mounted on a white crest on a black cloth support.

Does anyone know what the significance of this?

See attached picture


----------



## MikeL (18 Feb 2011)

Summer drill uniform?

More info would help... where and when did you see this? What country is it from, etc.


----------



## bLUE fOX (18 Feb 2011)

I believe it is a divisional patch for the British Eight Army.


----------



## dale622 (18 Feb 2011)

seen that before. I too believe it is for the British 8th army.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Feb 2011)

Yes, it is the Div patch for the British 8th Army.

Source: Clive Law's Distinguishing Patches


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Feb 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Yes, it is the Div formation patch for the British 8th Army.
> 
> Source: Clive Law's Distinguishing Patches



Slight correction applied, though it is probably only because you parroted bLUE fOX's response.  8th Army was . . . well, an "army" not a "division".

(edited to add)
Several months ago, there was a thread about a similar topic. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96188.0.html


----------



## vinceq (18 Feb 2011)

The subject was worn by a soldier I served with for 5 years in the Irish Regt.of Canada. He must have aquired the subject during his repatriation to Canada,in 1945. Being app. 15 years older than me we were friends but never buddies. His daughters whom I met when they were in attendance at The Irish Regt. Vets Assoc.Annual Dinners,mailed me the foto of his Cdn. Army Summer Drill Jacket Showing the right & left shoulders of the jacket, Asking me if I could tell them What was the significance of the subject, I had never seen it before. There are only 3 or 4 WW 2 Vets. that attend our monthly meetings plus one from The Royal Ulster Regt. None could identify the subject. I would realy like to help these two ladies aquire this info, as they have always been great supporters of our Vet's Assc. By the way this guy was born in Northern Ireland and I am wondering if has something to do with a visit there during his repatriation. Regards Vince


----------



## vinceq (25 Feb 2011)

Thanks all for your help.  His daughters were very happy with the information regarding the British 8th army.


----------

